# Mystery Snail parasite or body part?



## Lariosaurus (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay I'm going to apologize in advance. I'm not very knowledgeable about mystery snail anatomy so I might be about to embarrass my self tremendously.

So I've had this snail for about a week and today I noticed a white worm looking thing coming out of its "vent"(the part they poop out of). It's extremely skinny and tapered to a point. It looks a lot like the snails antennae. It moved around and would come out more or less. At its longest it was ~1/2". Sorry for the bad picture I only have my cell phone. It's the little curved white thing. Its not very far out at all in the pic. 









I can find very little information on snail parasites and nothing that matches the description. So idk. If it is a parasite is there anything I can do about it? A medication that won't hurt or kill the snail? Or is it something else? 

I also want to note that I'm pretty sure this snail is a male and I've seen his eh reproductive organ so I feel like I know what that looks like. Though they can change the shape of everything else so maybe they can change that too.

I took a second picture, it's out quite far you can see it from the back.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

mystery snails have a breathing organ that will come out and go up above so it might not be a male. there will be 2 one the male organ and one the breathing one. females will have one. 

search hydra and see if that is what the white thing is on the snail. i can see it better in the second pic but its to far away to know for sure.


----------



## Lariosaurus (Nov 5, 2013)

I looked it up its not a hydra, it doesn't branch in any way. Its completely smooth and white with no segments that I can see. It kinda twists it's self around in spirals. :\ Thank you for the suggestion though.

And oh no I know about the breathing organ. I only really mentioned the male part because I've read forum posts with people freaking out about "the worm on their snail" and people replying "hah! that's the penis". I didn't think I was making the same mistake but wasn't sure. I saw the reproductive organ shortly after he mated with my other snail, who I've had for around 6 months. It doesn't look much the same with what I'm describing except the color (both white). But like I said maybe it changes shape? 

Photo of the male organ for comparison, photo doesn't belong to me and is from this website http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19379


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

the breathing tube is on the other side, that is likely the penis shield, some of mine for some reasons theirs come in front of their bodies and they can't get them back in the right position, or the penis. Congratulations - it's a boy!


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree to Search Hydra and see if that is what it is. They can attach them selves to anything. If not. Maybe a detritus worm and they get stuck in a snail once and a while.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

Penis sheath. The males will often extend it along with the breathing tube. The white thing is the breading organ that goes into the female.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i never saw any difference in my mystery snails but i know i had both sexes cause i had eggs several times and lots of babies


----------



## Lariosaurus (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry I posted a longer reply but it didn't post. It's not a hydra, it has no branches. It's completely smooth and white. It kinda twists itself around in a spirals. 

When I saw his penis before it looked like this picture(from this forum post B]photo is not mine[/B])









the thing I'm talking about is much skinnier, pointed and is out all the time. It also is coming out of the hole on the snail's right which I thought the penis comes from more above the head. Though maybe I'm wrong. Does it change shape?


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

More than likely that is the breathing tube. Mine sometimes have theirs out while under water for long periods of times. It contracts and twists and does change shape somewhat. It may have been damaged causing it to hang out more. If the snail is eating and not wasting away then it should be fine. Snails do develop parasites and are often a host to parasite larvae that then go on to infect fish or other animals. Most captive breed ones are not usually infested because of the closed systems they are raised in. You could try to get a closer look at it by holding the snail and waiting for it to come out of its' shell. Mine would sometimes cruise around on my hand but some will not come out while you are holding them.


----------

